# What's with the blue



## Mr.Madjik (Oct 25, 2009)

In the recent years there has been a boom in the breeding/showing of "blues". But I find it weird that just years ago many breeders had this posted on their sites:

"THE BLUE COAT COLORING IN MOST BREEDS IS ASSOCIATED WITH SKIN DISEASES SOME OF WHICH ARE NOT RESPONSIVE TO TREATMENT. BLUE COATED DOGS OF ALL BREEDS ARE MORE PRONE TO BACTERIAL, VIRAL, STAPH AND FUNGAL INFECTIONS AS WELL AS VARIOUS FORMS OF DERMATITIS, ALLERGIES, MUTANT ALOPECIA AND YEAST. MANY OF THESE CONDITIONS ARE SIMPLY THE RESULT OF THE BLUE COAT COLORING. ALL OF THE SKIN CONDITIONS THAT WE KNOW OF ARE EASILY AND INEXPENSIVELY TREATED. ALL BLUE DOGS DO NOT DEVELOP SKIN PROBLEMS HOWEVER YOU SHOULD BE PREPARED TO TREAT THEM IF NEED BE. WE HAVE DONE THE RESEARCH ON THIS TOPIC AND AS A RESULT OF OUR FINDINGS WE NO LONGER GUARANTEE AGAINST ANY SKIN OR COAT PROBLEMS. THEREFORE WE WILL NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR SKIN AND COAT PROBLEMS THAT ARE COMMON FOR DOGS WITH BLUE COATS."

With this breed being prone to allergies, why has it become acceptable to promote dogs with a much higher risk than other color alleles?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Mr.Madjik said:


> "THE BLUE COAT COLORING IN MOST BREEDS IS ASSOCIATED WITH SKIN DISEASES SOME OF WHICH ARE NOT RESPONSIVE TO TREATMENT. BLUE COATED DOGS OF ALL BREEDS ARE MORE PRONE TO BACTERIAL, VIRAL, STAPH AND FUNGAL INFECTIONS AS WELL AS VARIOUS FORMS OF DERMATITIS, ALLERGIES, MUTANT ALOPECIA AND YEAST. MANY OF THESE CONDITIONS ARE SIMPLY THE RESULT OF THE BLUE COAT COLORING. ALL OF THE SKIN CONDITIONS THAT WE KNOW OF ARE EASILY AND INEXPENSIVELY TREATED. ALL BLUE DOGS DO NOT DEVELOP SKIN PROBLEMS HOWEVER YOU SHOULD BE PREPARED TO TREAT THEM IF NEED BE. WE HAVE DONE THE RESEARCH ON THIS TOPIC AND AS A RESULT OF OUR FINDINGS WE NO LONGER GUARANTEE AGAINST ANY SKIN OR COAT PROBLEMS. THEREFORE WE WILL NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR SKIN AND COAT PROBLEMS THAT ARE COMMON FOR DOGS WITH BLUE COATS."


Well if you read around the forum you will see that we don't promote blue dogs, or dogs of any color.

We are very aware of the health issues within blue coated dogs and man here who own blues will tell you all the bad things about the color themselves.

However not all blue dogs have these issues. There are actually alot of blue dogs that do not have skin and allergy issues.

However blue in itself is a huge debate and if you look thru the forum you will find many threads debating the blue dogs.


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a blue pup and I understand the debate. Breed for health and not for color. I get that. My issue with that though is that there are plenty of breeds that have had health issues bred into them. In fact the very nature of selective breeding, while allowing you to get predictable desired traits almost always comes with undesirable ones as well. Purebred dogs have more common health issues than crossed or mixed. That's not even bringing up things like breathing problems in dogs like the english bulldogge. I by no means think that if you have a dog of any color that has hereditary health issues that are more prevalent than that of an average dog of that breed, that you should breed it. That being said, if you have two healthy blue APBT's, why not? And who's to criticize? Just my two cents, not trying to start a big war or anything.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

blackb3lt said:


> *That being said, if you have two healthy blue APBT's, why not?*


:goodpost:

I think this is a great question for discussion.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I really think that some one with reall scientific proof should be the only one saying that blue dogs are un healthy. i have several blue dogs and they are as healthy as my other ones. . I have not yet seen a blue that was not healthy. and i have seen a bunch!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i want me a blue pit bad cant wait till i get mine


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Bread just for Color You're An A$$ that's killing the bread!!!!!! Want a Dog because it's coat is called "Rare" you're also an A$$ that's helping in the extinction of a great breed. Breeding an AmBully and calling it a pit you're also an A$$! I own a blue dog and I bought him because of his Breeding, Temperament and Confirmations! Hated the F-ing color just wanted a male from the breeding! I wish he was a different color but oh well! *I own it I don't Promote It!!!! And I won't Breed It!!!!*


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

blackb3lt said:


> I have a blue pup and I understand the debate. Breed for health and not for color. I get that. My issue with that though is that there are plenty of breeds that have had health issues bred into them. In fact the very nature of selective breeding, while allowing you to get predictable desired traits almost always comes with undesirable ones as well. Purebred dogs have more common health issues than crossed or mixed. That's not even bringing up things like breathing problems in dogs like the english bulldogge. I by no means think that if you have a dog of any color that has hereditary health issues that are more prevalent than that of an average dog of that breed, that you should breed it. That being said, if you have two healthy blue APBT's, why not? And who's to criticize? Just my two cents, not trying to start a big war or anything.


I actually think it's the blue/blue breedings that cause a lot of the skin/health problems. It just seems that a blue/blue breeding is usually for one reason: to produce more blue dogs and breeding for color is a big no-no.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Bread just for Color You're An A$$ that's killing the bread!!!!!! Want a Dog because it's coat is called "Rare" you're also an A$$ that's helping in the extinction of a great breed. Breeding an AmBully and calling it a pit you're also an A$$! I own a blue dog and I bought him because of his Temperament and Confirmations! Hated the F-ing color just wanted a male from the breeding! I wish he was a different color but oh well! *I own it I don't Promote It!!!! And I won't Breed It!!!!*


is he healthy?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> is he healthy?


He's super healthy! He's also not typical! He was also not bought because he was Blue and he's worked because he is!!!!!!!!! He's also a *PETBULL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* * []*


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I personaly love the way blue looks but i also love the way a good apbt acts so for me if I can get good temperment and work ability out of a blue dog why not its just a color. i guess i don't put more value on a blue than any other color i just love the look!


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a blue dog and she is perfectly healthy just check my photo album


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

blackb3lt said:


> I have a blue pup and I understand the debate. Breed for health and not for color. I get that. My issue with that though is that there are plenty of breeds that have had health issues bred into them. In fact the very nature of selective breeding, while allowing you to get predictable desired traits almost always comes with undesirable ones as well.* Purebred dogs have more common health issues than crossed or mixed. *That's not even bringing up things like breathing problems in dogs like the english bulldogge. I by no means think that if you have a dog of any color that has hereditary health issues that are more prevalent than that of an average dog of that breed, that you should breed it. That being said, if you have two healthy blue APBT's, why not? And who's to criticize? Just my two cents, not trying to start a big war or anything.


What health tests and statistics do you have to back up this statement?

Julie K


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

ive heard that mutts have a better chance of being healthy, i thnk its becuase they have a better mixed of natural types of defense within their own immune system, having a melting pot of genetics.

i have a blue moo cow, and she did have demodex, and does get allergys somtimes, thats all i got to say


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

My buddy has a blue pittbull and hes gorgeous..when we walk him he gets so many compliments....Also the blue eyes is awesome...I didn't know that the blue was breed for looks and had so many problems....LIke bluepit said as long as they are healthy then it should be all good in the hood


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

intensive said:


> ive heard that mutts have a better chance of being healthy, i thnk its becuase they have a better mixed of natural types of defense within their own immune system, having a melting pot of genetics.
> 
> i have a blue moo cow, and she did have demodex, and does get allergys somtimes, thats all i got to say


Yes, because breeding for certain characteristics within a limited gene pool not only ensure that you are more likely to get the characteristics you want but it also ups your chances of perpetuating and even magnifying certain poor health qualities.



Czar said:


> My buddy has a blue pittbull and hes gorgeous..when we walk him he gets so many compliments....Also the blue eyes is awesome...I didn't know that the blue was breed for looks and had so many problems....LIke bluepit said as long as they are healthy then it should be all good in the hood


Blue eyes? Sure it looks pretty but blue eyes are actually a fault in the breed.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Bread just for Color You're An A$$ that's killing the bread!!!!!! Want a Dog because it's coat is called "Rare" you're also an A$$ that's helping in the extinction of a great breed. Breeding an AmBully and calling it a pit you're also an A$$! I own a blue dog and I bought him because of his Breeding, Temperament and Confirmations! Hated the F-ing color just wanted a male from the breeding! I wish he was a different color but oh well! *I own it I don't Promote It!!!! And I won't Breed It!!!!*


OMG That dog is absolutely the best looking dog I've ever seen in blue! I am like in awe of him.


----------

